# Just nipped onto TT forum



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

you know the main place. First time in ages.

Apart from the sticky threads, I do not recognise a single username who started a thread on the first page.

Wonder how many of the original crowd (just before xmas 2000 for me) still own a TT. If so, respect to you - you have lost a hell of a lot less in depreciation than me since then! Counting on fingers....er.....8 cars purchased since then!  And none in the last year!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mostly a bunch of tossers


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Tim always gives them a friendly welcome! :roll:

What 8 cars have you been through?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I've only been through 4 cars since I joined the forum. And two were TTs. One's still parked outside


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> you know the main place. First time in ages.
> 
> Apart from the sticky threads, I do not recognise a single username who started a thread on the first page.
> 
> Wonder how many of the original crowd (just before xmas 2000 for me) still own a TT. If so, respect to you - you have lost a hell of a lot less in depreciation than me since then! Counting on fingers....er.....8 cars purchased since then!  And none in the last year!


Aye, unfortunateyl too many polishers around and no serious modding or hooning like we used to  :twisted:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Actually, I was just contemplating buying one again.

Yeah, right


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Still the same recurrent questions though.

TT was 4 cars ago for me. I can't think of a reason to return to one.

However the good showing at the Brooklands event is testament to the success of the main forum.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Heh heh

Cars purchased since I first registered

Audi TT 225 Coupe
Lexus IS200 SE
BMW 330d SE touring
Honda Prelude 2.3
Audi TT 225 Roadster
Fiat Punto 1.2 ELX
Ford Mondeo TDCi estate
BMW 330d Sport touring

We are a two/three car family though so these aren't consecutive.

Think of the depreciation! As a result of my habits I am still paying a fortune in finance with very little equity. I would have owned the first two outright now if I didn't get bored quickly.

This has to stop. It has stopped as of now.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Heh heh
> 
> Cars purchased since I first registered
> 
> ...


Yeah, but then you'd be driving a Lexus


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Don't know when counts as original member but if Stu is claiming to be then so can I (May '01 on forum, car from March '01).

My track record isn't much better than Carlos either...

TTC225
Vectra V6
Focus
VX220
Mondeo ST220
Leon Cupra TDi

+ the fact that 3 of them have been through AmD's workshop must mean the whole process has cost me a few quid...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

A trip down memory lane this thread. 

Used to read all the banter from all you guys in late 2000 before I started posting 01! (still a nipper in comparison)

PS STU-Oxfords hoon across wantage was a serious HOON 8) 

the early day (but I beleive thata even earlier form existed of the forum)

http://www.********.co.uk/cgi-bin/forum ... &ptime=All


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Not that I am an original user by a long shot, but funny - after swearing I would never have another - I got another!!! Basically we wanted a 2 seater that we could get the buggy and baby stuff in and funnily enough the TT was the easiest and best boot of those we looked at!!!!!

Since my fist and joining here I have had 2 Boxster, 1 R32, 1 Bora TDi, 1 NB 1.8T, 1 NB Cab, 1 TTr150, 1 Clio 172cup, 1 A2......yep I'm skint now.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think I probably joined the original Forum back in Feb/March 01, having browsed it a little before that.

Got the TT in April 2001.

Since then, I've only bought:

Nissan 350z
LandRover Series III Lightweight

:roll:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Got my TT in March 2000, used to hang around Audiworld in 1999 while I was waiting for my car to arrive, registered on the UK forum the day it started after Jae advertised it on Audiworld. Did a couple of early meets at the Butchers Arms in Essex and the Royal Oak / Standard (can't remember its exact name) in Beaconsfield.

If it wasn't for this forum I'd never have modded my TT, or bought loadliners, tax disc holders and all other sorts of junk. Nor would I have joined the People's Front of Judea here in the Other Marques forum :roll:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I started using the Forum after it was mentioned in Autocar sometime in late 2000. I'd already ordered the TTR then - must have been around September 2000 - and the Forum kept me going until the car arrived in April 2001.

Since then I've got another TT (seduced by the DSG gearbox) and have sadly got bored far too quickly so am trying to justify something that will match my early enthusiasm for the TT (ie a 997).

Am I the only miserable sod who has never been to a meet or anything like that? Have to say I feel like I know some of you clowns even though I've never met you.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

In my experience, without exception, people on here that I've met in real life have turned out to be boring saddos :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Carlos said:


> In my experience, without exception, people on here that I've met in real life have turned out to be boring saddos :wink:


ordered 225 ttr in feb 2001, took delivery november 2001

was using the forum before i ordered though, been a long time now but i hardly ever go into the main forum, it's only flame room, off tpic and mainly other marques for me!

i'm not a saddo though! honest!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Got my TT in Jan 2001. Started on the forum a good 9 months before that at least.

The Z4 is my only car since.

This thread IS quite nostalgic actually, in terms of posters 

Damian


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm a small time poster in comparison to you lot. I ordered my TT in March 2000. Started browsing the forum July 2000. Car was delivered October 2000. I'm finally bored with it and the kids are complaining but I can't find anything I like to replace it with so I guess I'll be hanging out around here a little longer!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I ordered in Oct 2000 and took delivery in March 01. I registered on the forum in llate 2000 having spied from the sidelines for 6 months.

After having a 2 year old Golf GTi for 3 years it enabled me to save up to buy the TT which I imported (more savings). I had the TT for just over 3 years which meant we could save. We then bought a nearly new S4 which meant more savings.

By not continually buying and selling cars we minimised our losses hence managed to by S4 outright. A boring way of doing it perhaps but it worked. 

I'm now just fearing the depreciation on this one! :?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'm now just fearing the depreciation on this one! :?


Paul
From my S4 experience, its the petrol fill-ups that are the most scary, followed by the performance :wink: 
but I know what you mean


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There's a very similar S4 in Amersahm Audi at the moment. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I ordered in Oct 2000 and took delivery in March 01. I registered on the forum in llate 2000 having spied from the sidelines for 6 months.
> 
> After having a 2 year old Golf GTi for 3 years it enabled me to save up to buy the TT which I imported (more savings). I had the TT for just over 3 years which meant we could save. We then bought a nearly new S4 which meant more savings.
> 
> ...


I was an early arrival from Audiworld when Russell first drew my attention to the new forum. It's seems odd now that I actually got rid of my TT for the RS4 in 2000 after a year's driving it. 4 years ago. 

Where does all the time go?

ps when I traded the S4 biturbo for the TT, I got Â£31K against a Â£34K TT. S4 list was circa Â£36K at that time, so the hit wasn't too bad.


----------



## rich (May 7, 2002)

Blimey, old faces everywhere.

I got my 225 TTR in April 2000.
Spent afew pennies going back and forth to AMD.

It went on 17/5/02
I have then had
911 C4S ( has 2 months then changed it for 
996tt (still have)
F 355 Spider (had 2 months changed it for 
F 360 Spider then got rid of it because I moved to Belgium, then cam back 2 weeks later DOH

I remember the early days of the TT forum and still pop back now and again but spend most of my time at Pistonheads now.

Rich


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

rich said:


> Blimey, old faces everywhere.
> 
> I got my 225 TTR in April 2000.
> Spent afew pennies going back and forth to AMD.
> ...


Nice one Rich.  You've moved nicely up the Automotive food chain then!

Since joining here, I got married, moved and increased my mortgage ten fold   , took on 3 horses :x, watched my stocks plummet and the IT sales chart and hence commissions crash  , and am now considering next move....

Still,

'My wife and emotional well being are worth more to me than any old car'

'My wife and emotional well being are worth more to me than any old car'

'My wife and emotional well being are worth more to me than any old car'

(Mantra to be repeated in times of stress :wink: )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

rich said:


> Blimey, old faces everywhere.
> 
> I got my 225 TTR in April 2000.
> Spent afew pennies going back and forth to AMD.
> ...


Entirely the wrong place to say it, but "F*CK ME"...  _(edit garyc :wink: )_

Nice garage


----------



## rich (May 7, 2002)

And out of all of them the only one I realy love/d is the 996tt, its my only car, my daily driver and I just cannot see anything out there touching it.
It may not be the most exciting drive, and its very flattering to my driving but it makes me smile everytime I put my foot down or take a bend at speeds that make me wet my self


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> In my experience, without exception, people on here that I've met in real life have turned out to be boring saddos :wink:


Quite.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

rich said:


> It went on 17/5/02
> I have then had
> 911 C4S ( has 2 months then changed it for
> 996tt (still have)
> ...


What a very apt user name you have! :wink:

996tt [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] dribble, drool!!

The ultimate.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience, without exception, people on here that I've met in real life have turned out to be boring saddos :wink:
> ...


You met each other through right? :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


Quite. :?: :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Think i was one of the early ones & at one time managed to be 3rd in the posters top 10 (could never reach V's dizzy heights  ) but not posted anywhere near as much over the last 6-12months.

Joined the Forum just before i purchased my 1st TTC 225 at the beginning of 2001, then that was stolen after 10 months ownership so was replaced with another TTC 225 & kept that for a further 15 months before jumping into the S8 (quite a change), got her fettled at AmD & was running a Mondy V6 & a Kwak ZX12R alongside both the previous TT's & the S8. Finally decided to ditch the multiple vehicle scenario, so sold the Mondeo, Kwak & S8 to make the move into an RS6 & pay for her to be fettled.

Can safely say that i won't be changing cars for at least 2 years, as i think i'd struggle to find any car that could keep up 8)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Since my TT 2002, A6, Smart Car, A4 cab, Passatt, Bmw 318se touring,And as of 3hrs ago got a Porshe 944S2.
A few changes along the way.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Mine was TTR new in March 2000 and then I joined the TT Forum in something like September when I got Aston Green Audi in Slough to chip it via AmD (thanks, Paul Cannon). Slippery slope after that resulting in 350bhp monster from mtm which I finally sold in March 2004. In the meantime, my car history (mostly alongside TTR) has been:

1) TTC 225 (thanks, Kev Powell)
2) SLK 230 (well, Gemma liked it)
3) S3
4) R32 (I still have it)
5) Elise 111R (at which point I said goodbye to the TTR - still have it)

I have fond memories of the TT (especially GaryC's which I fell in love with in 1999 when I first saw his Projectzwo wheels), but I'm glad I've moved on. I never contemplated owning any car for 4 years. I've met some good friends via TT ownership and the fact that I still hang out on here say something about that.

TTsRCool


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

There's been a fair few highlights for sure:

- Portmerion  
- Seeing Clarkson's death defying overtake at Portmerion
- Numerous meets (Oxfordshire 3 counties, oxford meets, Bristol etc..)
- Wales (nervous tick, flinch, squeal.....)
- Oulton Park last year
- Castle Combe last year
- Scoobynet wars

PLeased I had the TT but even more pleased with the Evo.

Latest 2 sets of mods going on the car next week......


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Have been browsing the forum a few months before I got the TT in April 2001 and it has been a lot of help. It seems that I am one of the few that still has the same car! :? In fact I will try and keep it when I get a new one (probably new S3, or Steppenwolf, if it ever comes out.) Been looking at a Leon Cupra R but ditched the idea.
Its a nice thing that peple still browse the forum after selling their cars and I think it shows the success this forum has.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Mine was TTR new in March 2000 and then I joined the TT Forum in something like September when I got Aston Green Audi in Slough to chip it via AmD (thanks, Paul Cannon). Slippery slope after that resulting in 350bhp monster from mtm which I finally sold in March 2004. In the meantime, my car history (mostly alongside TTR) has been:
> 
> 1) TTC 225 (thanks, Kev Powell)
> 2) SLK 230 (well, Gemma liked it)
> ...


Rob, did you see mine in Bristol or at Aston Green? I had to have the P2 wheels fitted after seeing them AG's 180 early demo car whilst mine was in pdi. They cost an arm and a leg and could not be refurbed once kerbed, but in '99 not many TTs were around and I never saw another with 18" rims at that time. The TT was genuinely cool and a real head turner then.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

3 years 10 months since I bought the TT Sold it 10 months ago though.

I think 4.5 years (well early 2000) since joining the TT forum and asking loads of questions.

Now also on Ferrari, Maserati and Lambo section of Pistonheads - don't head into the off topic section much though . . .

Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

raven said:


> I started using the Forum after it was mentioned in Autocar sometime in late 2000. I'd already ordered the TTR then - must have been around September 2000 - and the Forum kept me going until the car arrived in April 2001.
> 
> Since then I've got another TT (seduced by the DSG gearbox) and have sadly got bored far too quickly so am trying to justify something that will match my early enthusiasm for the TT (ie a 997).
> 
> Am I the only miserable sod who has never been to a meet or anything like that? Have to say I feel like I know some of you clowns even though I've never met you.


Is this not almost the dumbest thread ever???

There will always be new owners - and of course new forum members - so therefore always a high % of noob questions....

Bloody elitisim


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> There's been a fair few highlights for sure:
> 
> - Portmerion
> - Seeing Clarkson's death defying overtake at Portmerion
> ...


Can only echo Stu's highlights with a few other meets & hoons (certainly the top 2).

TT ownership introduced me to some great people & resulted in some great friends (who i don't get to see as often as i'd like  )

We really have to arrange this Other Marques meet/hoon.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > I started using the Forum after it was mentioned in Autocar sometime in late 2000. I'd already ordered the TTR then - must have been around September 2000 - and the Forum kept me going until the car arrived in April 2001.
> ...


Well I didn't start it so I don't know why you quoted me.

I quite like this thread. Nice to see all the old timers still around. And what's wrong with elitism (not the best of words to mis-spell BTW :wink: ) Do you think everyone should be equal or something? :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

raven said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > raven said:
> ...


Erm...um - that's certainly not the post I quoted from....hrm...sorry Raven.

With regards to spelling..... my fingers seam to have a mind of there own


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > There's been a fair few highlights for sure:
> ...


I haven't seen you in ages, Paul


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I know, i know.

We need to arrange something before the weather turns even more shite. New arrival is gonna put pay to any plancs for a few weeks, but perhaps late September? 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I haven't seen you in ages, Paul


Nor me, it must be over 12 months now


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen you in ages, Paul
> ...


no, you've seen me more recently than that


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen you in ages, Paul
> ...


*LOL*

OK then, lets sort something out???????????????????????


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I know, i know.
> 
> We need to arrange something before the weather turns even more shite. New arrival is gonna put pay to any plancs for a few weeks, but perhaps late September? 8)


Trackday anyone?

Failing that how about a piss up in...........Bristol!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll travel for a trackday but I'll need more encouragement to drive all that way just for a piss up. :?

A day of fun driving, a piss up/overnighter, etc could work though.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'll travel for a trackday but I'll need more encouragement to drive all that way just for a piss up. :?
> 
> A day of fun driving, a piss up/overnighter, etc could work though.


Agreed, it would need to somehow include both driving/hooning & an overnighter including drinking.

Trackday could be fun, as i've only had the Beast round Bruntingthorpe so far & she shone that day.


----------

